# Pretty stupid question...



## Butters (2 Feb 2005)

Yeah, this is a pretty stupid question, but I would like an anwser  See, I'm in the process right now of packing my things. I got so much crap I had to buy (stuff on the list to take to BMQ) and not enough room. I want to be able to cram it all into 1 duffel bag. I could do this if I was to remove my 18 hangers... So I was wondering does the Canex sell hangers or is this a MUST bring item? No sense in carry an extra duffel bag just for some socks/shirts.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Feb 2005)

Tasker said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is a pretty stupid question, but I would like an anwser  See, I'm in the process right now of packing my things. I got so much crap I had to buy (stuff on the list to take to BMQ) and not enough room. I want to be able to cram it all into 1 duffel bag. I could do this if I was to remove my 18 hangers... So I was wondering does the Canex sell hangers or is this a MUST bring item? No sense in carry an extra duffel bag just for some socks/shirts.



I haven't been there for a couple of years but I am pretty sure they sell hangers.  Probably more expensive then anywhere else.


----------



## Private Parts (4 Feb 2005)

Yep, the Canex sells hangers.  Of, if you're extremely lucky, you'll be like me and find a locker full hangers when you get St. Jean.


----------

